# Canoe Rack



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Nothing fancy, just a maple canoe rack for my sister. The canoe was my Dad's. It's a 1970 wooden Olde Towne 16' guide canoe.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice, I can think of some portage trails where I'd love to see a couple of those.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

nice, is this just for display inside? or storage inside due to lack of it outside? either way, very nice.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

tymann09 said:


> nice, is this just for display inside? or storage inside due to lack of it outside? either way, very nice.


For the most part it's for display but also to protect it from the elements. That being said, it will get used from time to time.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

ah, good solution given the circumstances then!:thumbsup:


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

mount a few can lites in it and it would make a great light fixture lol

nice and simple mounting system

kendall


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Definitely serves a purpose. Nice job.


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Very Nice job - If you have some old off cuts of carpet - put it inbetween the maple and the canoe - it will protect both when moving the canoe in and out.


----------

